# Looking for Springfield XD-M in Gainesville area



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey all,

Tough time finding this gun, anyone come across one at a store local to Gainesville? Suggestions?

Thanks for any responses in advance.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

never-mind, buying online


----------

